
Rx: Treating Bugs as Allergies – A Method to Survive Software Failures (2005) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
https://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/xyzhang/fall07/Papers/Rx-SOSP05.pdf
======
xuhu
The checkpointing part is the most expensive and error-prone (what happens to
all the fd's that were closed and opened again since the last checkpoint ?).

Is the "flip malloc/synchronization/scheduling knobs" part being actively used
in any existing project ? It's probably the most easy part to implement from
the whole paper.

